# Recording History conflict suggestion



## clavius (Jul 12, 2008)

When Recording History says that a program "will not be recorded because it conflicts with a higher priority Season Pass or other recording" it would be helpful to also state "but the same episode will be recorded on ..." if the lower priority Season Pass can be satisfied at a later time. This would save one from having to manually scan the upcoming episodes to check that it won't be missed.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

clavius said:


> When Recording History says that a program "will not be recorded because it conflicts with a higher priority Season Pass or other recording" it would be helpful to also state "but the same episode will be recorded on ..." if the lower priority Season Pass can be satisfied at a later time. This would save one from having to manually scan the upcoming episodes to check that it won't be missed.


I've always thought that that particular feature was clunky at best. What you suggest would certainly help. :up:


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I would also like to see an option to cancel either of the programs instead of just one.

For instance, I am trying to record program X but program Y and Z are already scheduled. Tivo then will give me the option of recording program X anyway or canceling Program Y. But I know that Z will be shown again later that night and Y will not repeat. I would like the option of canceling Z instead of Y.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Corvin (Aug 30, 2004)

I for one would love this feature. Shows that run on cable air at all hours of the day, so why is my Tivo stuck scheduling Mythbusters right during primetime? 

I'm surprised there has been no development on this front.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I've bubbled the national broadcast channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, etc...) up to the top of my Season Pass list, giving them highest priority, and turned "clipping" off. This gives me the best chance to get the "non-repeating" shows recorded, and repeating shows that were missed on the first run (because of non-repeating or other conflicting programming) get recorded at the later time. 

This helped me out getting full episodes of Fringe, Deadliest Catch and Rescue Me, with Rescue Me being recorded at 11:00 PM instead of 10:00 PM. I think I have padding after Fringe (because of American Idol), and padding before and after Rescue Me, with Deadliest Catch already clocking in at 61 minutes natively. I know it's self-inflicted conflicts with the padding, but program start and end times are far from standardized!


----------

